# Driver or 7 wood?



## itzme_petey

My problem today is that I am torn between two choices. Do I use a oversized driver or a 7wood? I can hit more accurately with a 7wood yet, my distance is lower than if I hit with a driver. With the driver, I can hit further yet have little control of where it will land. Which club should I stick to for my range shots? Should I keep practicing with the driver until I get it straight or keep practicing with the 7wood to hit it farther? Sorry for the newb question.


----------



## fitz-uk

Better yet, go get a 3 wood and kill 2 birds with one stone.


----------



## golfermatt91

agreed thats what i was thinking

try TaylorMade V-steel 3 wood or the New R7 3 wood will get you distance and hit it straight i drive about 240 and hit my 3 wood off tee about 210


----------



## DRY HANDS

*2 Iron isn't bad either...*

When I was playing golf 2 to 3 times a week I found hitting a 2 iron off the tee actually lowered my handicap by 3 strokes. After awhile I would get bored or either my ego would get the best of me since my friends would always out drive me, so I would go back to hitting the Driver off the tee only to see my handicap go back up. For a period of 6 to 7 years I used nothing but a 2 or a 1 iron off the tee with pretty fair results. 

Now that I more like a once a week player hitting that 2 or 1 iron off the tee isn't that easy so I'm back to hitting Driver. And yes, my handicap is about 3 strokes higher than it should be. In short, if you are just trying to play decent golf then the 7 wood makes sense, however your handicap will likely never reach it's true lowest potential.


----------



## jump15vc

a 3-wood would definitely be a smart decision i hit my drive 290-300 and my 3-wood 270-280 but the 3-wood is far more accurate and on all but the longest courses the 20yds i lose doesnt mean much.


----------



## itzme_petey

i wonder if people will laugh at me for using a fairway club to tee off. everyone i see is using one of those 300cc drivers that sound EXTRA sweet when it hits the ball. Im here smacking balls with a 7wood and it makes me feel "inaqudequate" on the range...


----------



## fitz-uk

I dont understand why you are teeing off with a 7 wood to be honest.

If you dont fancy a driver, fine - get a 3 wood which you will have more control over. You wont lose that much distance.

A 7 wood could be handy if you are spending lots of time in the rough and dont want to risk turning a club head over at impact, but for teeing off it would be my last choice of club. Can you hit a 3 iron or a 4 iron off the tee?


----------



## itzme_petey

i just tried that yesterday and yes it was a good idea. i used a 3wood big bertha and it felt nice. thnx for suggestion.


----------



## fitz-uk

Glad you found it of some use


----------



## j10rogers

*Me Too !*



itzme_petey said:


> My problem today is that I am torn between two choices. Do I use a oversized driver or a 7wood? I can hit more accurately with a 7wood yet, my distance is lower than if I hit with a driver. With the driver, I can hit further yet have little control of where it will land. Which club should I stick to for my range shots? Should I keep practicing with the driver until I get it straight or keep practicing with the 7wood to hit it farther? Sorry for the newb question.


I faced this same delima for a while. About three years ago I bought a used Adams Tight Lies 24* 7 wood for $15, just because it was cheap. Well I now hit the 7 240 to 250 yards off the ground. Yesterday I was playing with a friend, by the end of the first 18 holes I was so frustrated with my driver that I just started hitting the 7 off the ground from the tee box. My friend wanted to play an additional 9 for $1 a hole. I played with the 7 and soundly beat him. I missed 4 fairways and 2 of those were par 3 that I didn't hit the 7 on. He would out drive me when his ball didn't go in the woods, but I have so much controle over the 7 wood that I was literally calling my shots. On a par 4 I told him I was going to aim for the 150y post, and the ball stoped 10 feet beyond and in line with the marker. 

Now I am not going to stop hitting my driver and will continue to try to improve my concistency with it, but until then I will hit the 7 when the money is on the line.


----------



## 92hatchattack

So is this why ive been recomomended to get a 3 wood over a driver by you guys??? Simply for the sake that it is easier to control the 3 wood, and keep the driver in the bag until i am truly acurate with it??? (10 years?!?! lol )


----------



## j10rogers

92hatchattack said:


> So is this why ive been recomomended to get a 3 wood over a driver by you guys??? Simply for the sake that it is easier to control the 3 wood, and keep the driver in the bag until i am truly acurate with it??? (10 years?!?! lol )


I don't concider myself a good enough golfer to be giving advice, but my experience is that a 3 wood is indeed easier to control, and any club that you can hit good is better than one you cannot. 220 yards in the fairway is much better than 320 in the woods, water, or OB. In practce rounds, or at the range, hit your driver. However if pride or money is on the line hit what you can hit best, and let your friends laugh at you if they want to. A friend of mine says that only old men and women use 7 woods, but he has not beat me in a round in over a year. The bottom line is to have fun, and it is no fun looking for your ball in the woods.


----------



## titaniummd

itzme_petey said:


> My problem today is that I am torn between two choices. Do I use a oversized driver or a 7wood? I can hit more accurately with a 7wood yet, my distance is lower than if I hit with a driver. With the driver, I can hit further yet have little control of where it will land. Which club should I stick to for my range shots? Should I keep practicing with the driver until I get it straight or keep practicing with the 7wood to hit it farther? Sorry for the newb question.


You can even compromise with a 4 wood which would have enough loft but give you better consistency (7 W + 1W = 8W / 2 = 4 W). Good 'average' between the two. LOL!


----------

